# Need a source for printed vinyl decals



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone offer wholesale on their printed vinyl stickers? I have a customer looking for printed and I only do cut. Do you have a source that you wouldn't mind sharing? Any help to find somewhere to outsource would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Heidi


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I get mine from Mystysue  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/mystysue.html


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks Rodney..
Heidi .. We would be happy to help.. just PM me.. and we can get it all worked out..


----------



## mnapuran (Jun 25, 2008)

If you need a backup, shoot me a PM


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm rebuilding a vinyl printer this week - sigh... wish I could help.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

check out california silk screen. I use them and I haven't been able to find a cheaper price then them. They charge 2 cents per square inch, which includes all film seperations and set-ups. They also do printing on clear vinyl as well. They do die cutting as well as kiss cutting, very affordable. the website is Welcome to Calsilkcreen


----------



## victorysign (Apr 22, 2008)

We have used stouse.com for decals and bumper stickers.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Goggle - Ordway Sign Supply.

They have printing services at wholesale prices.


----------



## Heidisp (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Customer has still not sent graphic to me yet so....but, I will keep all info for future reference.
Heidi


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

victorysign said:


> We have used stouse.com for decals and bumper stickers.


I met them at the Long Beach Show and was really impressed with them. Talking to them now about some products!!  Check them out, they have A LOT to offer and fantastic prices (I think so at least!)


----------

